
Should the N-word be censored from the Adventure of Huckleberry Finn? - DanBC
https://www.kialo.com/mark-twain-used-the-n-word-in-the-adventures-of-huckleberry-finn-should-it-be-censored-1926/1926.0=1926.1/=1926.1
======
sillysaurus3
I wish it were possible for HN to have a civil discussion on this topic.
Especially because the "pros/cons" display is a new and interesting way to
show data.

[https://www.kialo.com/mark-twain-used-the-n-word-in-the-
adve...](https://www.kialo.com/mark-twain-used-the-n-word-in-the-adventures-
of-huckleberry-finn-should-it-be-censored-1926/1926.0=1926.1+1926.3-1926.4)

